# log in Mr. Bill



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I would like to go work on the log in Mr. Bill today (Thur) after work. The IT dept. at work started filtering out mountainbuzz.com (bastards) so please email me directly if interested: [email protected]


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I am free all day to try and get that log out. Anyone else around?

I have lots of ropes and gear.

Free Mr Bill...........

Danny
303.941.1157


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

danny and i will be up there (mr bill) yankin that log out at 10 30 ish this morning if anyone wants to help.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to try to take a really early, really long lunch today. If I can I will see you guys there at about 10:30.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Mr Bill is free......

We also removed some wood at river left at the entrance to black rock...


A good day was had cleaning clear creek.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

that log would have been a serious unseen death trap for a swimmer with a little more water. glad its gone. i'll also note that it only took 2 rafters 5 min to pull that thing out. beer in one hand rope in the other. pathetic joe. pathetic. i also think we moved logs on river right at blackie. still a bunch of wood on the left that we well...left.


----------



## huckTHIS (Nov 4, 2003)

nice work guys - but how'd you do it? Joe and I had Z drags from all different directions going on and the damn thing would move all over, but not out of the river. did it look like that thing had been in there for a while? As Joe put it, "man we've been boofing over that thing for years."

we didn't have beers in one hand - that must have been the problem.

Joel


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Beers are the secret....and to answer the beer question on a cold day you need a real beer to help with the calories to stay warm I personally prefer a lager for cold weather log removal. no god damn high life you would just go hypothermic...

Actually what we did was tie in with a 200' piece of static line and go directly uphill to the guardrail, just down stream of that big f--inn rock on the hillside. Their we tied a sling and attached a pulley, a couple pulls and it was free.

Not sure how long that log has been in Mr Bill but it has been in the river a long time. It was heavy as shit to pull it out and get it up the bank.


----------

